# Grulla



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You need a horse with the dun gene. Buckskin is cream. They are completely different genes.

And you shouldnt breed specifically for color. Its much easier to just buy a grulla.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dakota4450 (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say your chances would be slim, even if you bred to a grulla.
Being a buckskin, your mare is for sure carrying one black gene (possibly 2) agouti and cream.
To be a grulla they must have atleast one black gene and dun. No agouti.
If you bred to a grulla there would still be a good chance that you would not get a grulla but probably a bay dun or a dunskin.
Your best bet would, as CLaPorte423 said, would be to buy one.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The best possibility would be homozygous black and homozygous dun. That will give you the following possibilites:

Grullo
Smoky grullo (looks no different than a regular grullo, but the horse carries the cream gene)
Dunskin
Bay dun


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If the mare is homozygous for agouti (carries two copies of it) there is 0% chance of her producing a grullo foal, no matter what color the stud is. As a buckskin, she's guaranteed to carry at least one copy of it.


----------

